# Last trip of 2004



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I don't know where I am going yet, but I am dedicated to getting out one more time before putting it down for the winter. We'll probably just go for one night to one of the Corp parks along the Snake river, I thine one still allows off season free camping this time of year. My wife isn't interested so I may just take my two boys and a couple of their friends for the evening. Kick back, warm fire, hot dogs, marshmallows and of course wild kids! Sounds like fun huh? Oh and of course the new truck to poll them all with!


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Sounds fun to me! We are hoping for one more outing this year also but are finding it hard to locate spots close by with reservations available. Our favorite place closed down yesterday!

Have a great time


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I scored on a great site! Right on the Snake River at Charbonneau Park. I pulled up to one of the greatest sites with a view. I can not wait to get back out there after work. I dropped my tent to hold the space since its free season out there. Woohoo should be a great weekend.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Sounds Great. Take Pics and share them.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

First night was a blast, mostly. Great site and my youngest and I had a ball with campfire, games and watching a movie. The only downer was our neighbor has a LOUD cheap generator that he ran the whole evening until he went to bed. Campfire was nice, wonderful view, but the noise was a bummer. Then this morning we were up, another campfire and he fires up his generator again. That was it, I packed up and moved to a site about 10 spaces away. Now I know why nobody was near his site. Grrr as some rude campers.

Going back tonight with my oldest and his friend so it should be another fun... but cold evening.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well the trip is over









Charbonneau Park is a great park on the Snake River, I've camped here several times both with hookups and privative (off season). Our second night was much warmer than the first, but alas the folks in the motorhome next to us ran their camper generator the hole time. Grrr. Not a great weekend to enjoy peace and quiet. Sure makes me happy I spent the extra for a quiet generator. Even had one of the neighbors ask me how long I'd been running it, when I told him for a few hours he commented how quiet it was compared to the others. I could stand next to my truck bed and hear it, but I could still hear the other one from some 250' louder.

The fall leaves were wonderful, the kids loved the piles of leave about the campground and watching the barge traffic always made for a fun view. Bummer they are closing the park down in a few weeks otherwise I would be tempted to go back again if we have a mild winter.

Found a local dump station at a service station too, guy didn't change me anything since I bought my Outback from Russ Dean - where he also works! Good setup since I can dump and have my propane tanks filled at the same time, shame he doesn't have a Diesel or I would be all set.

With that trip we have taken 11 this year, about 34 nights and around 3250 miles.

Here are a few photos.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Man, what a great looking combo! Sounds like a great trip and not a bad year - if we can get in 11 trips next year I'll be pretty happy! Autumn in E. Wa. is always pretty nice. Over here on the wet side walking through the leaves just means you have to scrape them off your shoes when you get done







. Part of the plan next year is to include a late trip to E. Wa. in the fall. Maybe Wenatchee area...









What about a tow report - did I miss it?

(Does the 350 have the brake dust problems that the Expedition gets? Those 14 inch disk brakes produce a ton of it.)


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Brian I did the truck report separately, you can find it here.

As for the brake dust I haven't seen it yet, but my dealer suggested getting those shields to help with the problem. Our Catera has a real problem with it, to the point that I hate looking at the front wheels anymore since they are always dirty.

Keep thinking about next fall, maybe we need an Outbackers trip to Leavenworth while staying at Lake Wenatchee! Its a long haul for us (200 miles one way) but I miss camping up there. A friend of mine runs the Y camp up on Lake Wenatchee and I hope to get up and visit him and go fishing again.

(PS now that camping is over I'm looking forward to Disney!)


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Y,
Saw the truck report right after I posted - we must have been typing at the same time.

I always worry about heat build up if I use the shields. That and they look funky. Leavenworth are is a definite candidate for sometime next year. Oktoberfest is always crowded but fun. A little earlier and you can get the freshly harvested fruit (apples are my favorite - DW prefers peaches and other furry fruit). Lake Wenatchee would be a great place. (I lived in Wenatchee my Senior year of HS - great place to visit).

We'll also be planning at least one boondocking trip tot he Horse Heaven Hills (if you can find Cleveland on your map, not only do you have a good map, you can see where we camp - about 15 mi. from there on an old stagecoach road). A beautiful place where the Coyotes howl and the elk bugle (reminds me of a great camping story).

We're counting down to DW! I'm up to 25 miles a week of concentrated walking (4.5 mph) to get into shape so I can keep up with the kids - Mama is still spooling up. We plan on getting up to about 40 mi. per week before we get there. A Cuba Libre awaits at the Adventurer's Club - Kungaloosh!


----------

